# Show us ur smooth shell tortoise .



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Dec 19, 2015)

Let's share ur smooth shell tortoises , here is mine


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Alaskamike (Dec 20, 2015)

2 yo Aldabra " Cupcake"


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Dec 20, 2015)

Cupcake looks so cool !


----------



## Anyfoot (Dec 20, 2015)

Coming up to 21 months.


----------



## Twan777 (Dec 20, 2015)

Smooth as they come lol


----------



## DawnH (Dec 20, 2015)

Tuleo with our youngest...


----------



## DawnH (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Dec 20, 2015)

DawnH said:


> View attachment 159294


Great pic lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 20, 2015)

8months old



2 years and 2 months



3rd birthday



3 years 4 months



Not perfect but pretty good.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Oxalis (Dec 21, 2015)

These guys look pretty happy!!


----------



## Lancecham (Dec 21, 2015)

DawnH said:


> View attachment 159294


Awesome Pic!!!


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 21, 2015)

Astrid she's about 14 months old


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 30, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> View attachment 246672
> View attachment 246673


Looking good


----------



## Anyfoot (Jul 30, 2018)

This is not mine. But I thought it was a fine example of a captive star.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> This is not mine. But I thought it was a fine example of a captive star.


yeah very smooth ,nice looking one


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 30, 2018)

The shell is not perfect, the first picture is him 10 months ago, the second is from a couple weeks ago. He seems to be smoothing out, and I hope he keeps going in the right direction.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> View attachment 246672
> View attachment 246673



How old is this little Star Tortoise?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Jul 31, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> The shell is not perfect, the first picture is him 10 months ago, the second is from a couple weeks ago. He seems to be smoothing out, and I hope he keeps going in the right direction.
> View attachment 246734
> View attachment 246735



That is very smooth sulcata , very nice


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Jul 31, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> View attachment 246738



Perfect shell


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 6, 2018)

*debora* said:


> How old is this little Star Tortoise?


almost 2 years old, first pic is 1 month


----------



## teresaf (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## teresaf (Aug 6, 2018)

@Peliroja32 has some smoooooth leopard babies.


----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's my smooooth leopard babies! [emoji4]
View attachment 247563
View attachment 247564


----------



## teresaf (Aug 6, 2018)

Peliroja32 said:


> Here's my smooooth leopard babies! [emoji4]
> View attachment 247563
> View attachment 247564
> View attachment 247565


That's only one... : (

Oh! I see. The others are attached weird.
I can't open the others...:-(


----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 6, 2018)

Selena, Rosy, Pinky Pie


----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 6, 2018)

teresaf said:


> That's only one... : (
> 
> Oh! I see. The others are attached weird.
> I can't open the others...:-(


Thats weird


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 6, 2018)

Peliroja32 said:


> Selena, Rosy, Pinky Pie
> View attachment 247600


Are you soaking these daily? Look very good.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Aug 6, 2018)

Clunker. 11 months old and 944 grams


----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Are you soaking these daily? Look very good.


Yes every morning before feeding i soak them


----------



## pikkos (Aug 8, 2018)

They are all beautiful especially the 8months old one is perfect! Wow


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker. 11 months old and 944 grams
> View attachment 247612
> View attachment 247613
> View attachment 247614



Wow!! He’s huge . I luv him[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Bambam1989 (Aug 8, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Wow!! He’s huge . I luv him[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Thanks. I luv him too[emoji6]


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 8, 2018)

teresaf said:


> View attachment 247532


how big can they grow up to ? very nice shell


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 8, 2018)

Peliroja32 said:


> Selena, Rosy, Pinky Pie
> View attachment 247600


they all have perfect shell, great job, u keep them indoor?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 8, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> Clunker. 11 months old and 944 grams
> View attachment 247612
> View attachment 247613
> View attachment 247614


never seen a sulcata like this smooth, great job


----------



## teresaf (Aug 8, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> how big can they grow up to ? very nice shell


Mine can get up to 70lbs...they just reached 9lbs at almost 4 years old.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Peliroja32 (Aug 9, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> they all have perfect shell, great job, u keep them indoor?


Yes they are indoors in a closed chamber setup


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2018)

Below is an very old female Wild caught Radiate Tortoise in Turtles Conservancy.




This is one of my start.................


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 9, 2018)

Can those consider "smooth"??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2018)

​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)

Was Victor now Vicki at 10” SCL. Very very minor bumps. Although photos seem to make them look worse than they are.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)

Peaches just over 9” SCL. My smoothest to date. I think I have about 6 babies that could could end up as good as her.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)

And then little foot. Still only 6” SCL. She just won’t grow like vicki and peaches. All 3 raised together, all approaching 5yrs old. I’ve separated her for a while, I feed her regularly on her own to make sure she’s getting her fill. She simply only eats a bit then wanders off, Where as my others will gobble up just about everything.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 11, 2018)

4 baby hinges. Obviously super smooth at only around 4 wks old.


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Aug 12, 2018)

Still a baby. Only about 1yr old. How old does he need to be before his shell looks like the others on this thread?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 12, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 247807


very good looking one ,and great shell,is it spider tortoise?


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 12, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> very good looking one ,and great shell,is it spider tortoise?


Yes. He is....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Fredkas (Aug 14, 2018)

Calling for smooth tortoise? I'm coming..


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 14, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 247848​


wish one day I can have a big backyard, so I can get one .


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 14, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> 4 baby hinges. Obviously super smooth at only around 4 wks old.
> View attachment 247925
> View attachment 247926


what turtle is this?


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Aug 14, 2018)

Fredkas said:


> Calling for smooth tortoise? I'm coming..
> View attachment 248194


haha, that is funny, so smooth and round.


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 14, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> what turtle is this?


 Homeana hingeback


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 15, 2018)

Smooth tort incoming...

Today, Spike is one year old!


----------



## Baldy Aeschylus (Aug 15, 2018)

trickspiration said:


> Smooth tort incoming...
> 
> Today, Spike is one year old!
> View attachment 248465
> ...



What species of tortoise is this? 

And are those scrolls really that visible? That's astonishing.


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 15, 2018)

Baldy Aeschylus said:


> What species of tortoise is this?
> 
> And are those scrolls really that visible? That's astonishing.
> 
> View attachment 248478



He is a Greek tortoise. 

And I know, I was surprised to see how visible the swirl patterns are! They look really nice on him!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 15, 2018)

He’s not perfect, but I figured I’d post here


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2018)

trickspiration said:


> Smooth tort incoming...
> 
> Today, Spike is one year old!
> View attachment 248465
> ...


Looking good. How have you raised him?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 16, 2018)

2 of the sulcatas I had:


----------



## Anyfoot (Aug 16, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 of the sulcatas I had:
> View attachment 248549
> View attachment 248550


They look good Ken. Is the the bigger one captive bred?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Ken,
> Is the the bigger one captive bred?



To my knowledge no. Back story with her; I picked her up a the Portland Oregon Reptile Show. I’ve been going to this show about the last 10 years, so I just go. I was carrying money for a planned pancake tortoise and these folks wanted $500.00 for her!! I had never paid for any of the sulcata I had except a hatchling from Tom, (that’s the smaller one) I checked and she certainly was a female the couple gave myself and wife at the time some space and we figured $200.00 was a fair price to save her ending up with some “wing nut” might get her and not provide properly for her. We said $200 and they said yes they were hoping to sell her to us. 
She has worn scutes as if from a burrow but I figured she’d be bigger.


Raised in Coeur d'Alene, Idaho they were moving to Santa Barbara and just didn’t want the extra hassle. ???


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 17, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 2 of the sulcatas I had:
> View attachment 248549
> View attachment 248550



Very very smooth!


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Looking good. How have you raised him?



Almost 10 months! We got him from Tortoise Supply last October, and he's been doing very well so far!


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Looking good. How have you raised him?



Sorry, I thought you said "how long have you raised him?". We have coco coir bedding, some hides, heat lamps, water dish, just the basics. It helps that he lives in Southern California (OC) where it is warm (and mildly humid) most of the year. 

His diet consists of weeds (dandelions, cats ear, hawksbit, plantain, etc.) and grocery store greens that we change out every few weeks or so when we run out (red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, spring mix, endive).


----------



## jojay327 (Aug 24, 2018)

trickspiration said:


> Sorry, I thought you said "how long have you raised him?". We have coco coir bedding, some hides, heat lamps, water dish, just the basics. It helps that he lives in Southern California (OC) where it is warm (and mildly humid) most of the year.
> 
> His diet consists of weeds (dandelions, cats ear, hawksbit, plantain, etc.) and grocery store greens that we change out every few weeks or so when we run out (red leaf lettuce, green leaf lettuce, spring mix, endive).


Not perfect but pretty smooth


----------



## trickspiration (Aug 24, 2018)

jojay327 said:


> Not perfect but pretty smooth
> View attachment 249246



Looks like a pretty strong cutie pie!


----------



## T Smart (Sep 9, 2018)

Saw these, and thought of this thread. Beautiful shells [emoji33]




(Not my tortoises) 

Credit : https://www.instagram.com/emysclaw


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Sep 9, 2018)

T Smart said:


> Saw these, and thought of this thread. Beautiful shells [emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 251081
> 
> ...



I wonder if those are wild raised. I had a couple imports that I think were quite old that were smooth like that years ago. I regrettably sold that pair a long time ago


----------



## domalle (Sep 9, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I wonder if those are wild raised. I had a couple imports that I think were quite old that were smooth like that years ago. I regrettably sold that pair a long time ago



I think you mean 'wild caught'. I agree. The one on the left has been in captivity for awhile though. You can tell by the growth of the vertebral scutes.
The larger of the two is old and worn and probably past the point of growth to any further degree.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Sep 9, 2018)

domalle said:


> I think you mean 'wild caught'. I agree. The one on the left has been in captivity for awhile though. You can tell by the growth of the vertebral scutes.
> The larger of the two is old and worn and probably past the point of growth to any further degree.


 
Indeed I did mean wild caught thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## istvan (Sep 11, 2018)

Emil. My 20 years old redfoot


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2018)

istvan said:


> Emil. My 20 years old redfoot
> View attachment 251174


Oh my. . . beautiful tortoise, beautiful picture!


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 11, 2018)

istvan said:


> Emil. My 20 years old redfoot
> View attachment 251174


He’s a stunner.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

~ Hatched 12-22-2016


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Sep 13, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Hatched 12-22-2016
> View attachment 251449


Beautiful!!! Do you breed radiated to?!?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 13, 2018)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Beautiful!!! Do you breed radiated to?!?



~ No breeding.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 14, 2018)

xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> Let's share ur smooth shell tortoises , here is mine
> View attachment 159194
> View attachment 159195


Adorable!


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 15, 2018)

Pushing 9”SCL at 4.5yrs old.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 15, 2018)

*Tuff*
*09-15-2018*
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tuffs-story.67656/
​


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Oxalis (Sep 19, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Tuff*
> *09-15-2018*
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tuffs-story.67656/
> View attachment 251642​


Just had to put in the poop photo, didn't ya?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Billna the 2 (Sep 26, 2018)

Yayy


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 26, 2018)

*Tuff*
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tuffs-story.67656/


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Already posted once but here's another


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 27, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Already posted once but here's another
> View attachment 252588



Marbleing seems a bit more noticeable now


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Sep 27, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Marbleing seems a bit more noticeable now


It's been coming on pretty fast actually.


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 27, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Tuff*
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/tuffs-story.67656/


I just love Tuff!!


----------

